# Miles Simon



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Anyone know what happneed to him? I was a big fan of his when he was at UofA.


----------



## Reznor (Jan 17, 2003)

Mils Simon....

Well...he got somehow famous in Europe, but not only for his basketball skills.

After he recovered from his injury he came here to Israel. First it was told he's suppose to get a Swedish passport, cause he was born there but moved to the USA after 3 weeks or months or whatever...

anyways, he didn't get any Swedish passport, and then 2 days before the deadline, he became..what do u know... Czech!

Yep, Mils Simon turned out to be a Czech passport owner... well... we all knew something here stinks to high hell, but it took time to prove it u know... anyways...he was cut pretty soon. He didn't show good shape, but his team also suspected the passport thing, and they wanted to get their hands off him. (A few weeks later another American player, Kenny William ex-Pacers that became Czech was proved to be holding a faked passport...big scandal here).

anyways...Simon was out of Israel, but continued to use his Czech passport. He signed with Livorno from the 2nd div. in Italy... and what do u know...he ruled. then Italian league found out his passport was faked (surprise...surprise..), so he was released by the team, but then re-signed. this time as a foreigner, not a bosman. He helped the team to move back to the first league...but when the season was over he was banned for 3 seasons from Italian basketball because of the faked passport...

was big scandal in Italy as well, as far as I know, that Livorno made it to the first league with a player who first used a faked passport, and then played as American, although he made such a thing...

anyways... lucky for him... it didn't take long b4 he was back in Italy. Lucky him, the Federation celebrated some anniversary, and called an amnesty. so he was free to go back to the league, signed with Varese and was pretty nice as far as I remember. 

Since then he played in the USA I believe... 

Ahhh...Mils Simon...The American that almost became Swedish, was re-born as a Czech and then back to his origins in less than 6 months


----------



## Kaas (Apr 8, 2003)

Very interesting. Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

lol funny story


----------



## Sed (Apr 29, 2003)

he was great at 'zona ... his floaters towards the basket... NICE !!


----------

